# Forms and Such



## FinnO25 (6 Apr 2017)

This may have rightfully been answered, however i have scrolled and looked for a thread. 
Anyway, when filling out my forms such as Personal Data Verification and my Security Clearance form should then be done in Pen or am i able to fill them out electronically and print them? 

I do apologize if i have missed a thread where this was stated, but if someone could either help me out or just link me the correct thread that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Robinson_A (6 Apr 2017)

I filled my forms electronically  and printed them and had no trouble with the application, but was unable to type on the Personal Screening and Extra Addresses forms. For those, I used blue, ballpoint pen in Block Letters. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10wskali (6 Apr 2017)

I've had no problems with electronically filled in forms. I later filled some parts in with pen.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2017)

Many of these electronic forms DO NOT allow you to save them with the information you entered.  You will have to print them as soon as you fill them out.  Once you close or try to save them, they will clear all the boxes that you filled in and you will have to start from the beginning to fill in the information the next time you open them.


----------



## FinnO25 (6 Apr 2017)

Okay, Thanks for the advice!

Cheers Guys!


----------



## FinnO25 (14 Apr 2017)

When submitting my documents, do i have to re-fill out the Canadian Forces Employment application after i have already submitted mine?


----------



## FinnO25 (25 Sep 2017)

Hey everyone, I was hoping someone could give me a brief bit of clarification. I am filling out my D2587 NOK form and for the section that says annual review, is that something I fill out or do I wait for the recruiter to do so?


----------



## dapaterson (25 Sep 2017)

Annual review is completed in following years, where you can sign to indicate that you have reviewed the information and that nothing has changed.


----------



## FinnO25 (25 Sep 2017)

Thanks man!  :cdnsalute:


----------

